
India Bans TikTok and 59 other Chinese apps - abhi3
https://twitter.com/tanvi_madan/status/1277626194339512320
======
fareesh
Pretty dumb move in some ways tbh. WeChat is used by a lot of folks in the
business community to sell goods to Chinese customers.

As for TikTok - I read an article that claimed they have some suspicious
spyware-like features but I suspect it's no worse than Google or Facebook.
Also from what I understand these may be for crash dumps / optimization
reasons. I guess you'd have to trust the folks collecting it to not do
nefarious things with it, so there's that.

